# Nissan N14 series!! helpppp



## SteVeDJ (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi, i need some help about a Nissan Sunny N14 series 2.0 diesel engine! In Australia they were launched as Pulsar. Are there any owners of the Nissan N14 or perhaps some who know about these cars..... 

I appreciate any comments and i would greatly appreciate also if you comment about these vehicles if perhaps you have ever driven them.


----------



## Alistairb (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forum from one newbie to another. 

I have a 1.6L N14 "Pulsar" although it's called a Sabre in South Africa. We could get them with 1.6L and 2.0L petrol engines. No diesels tho' 

My driving impressions are somewhat tainted because i'm a dyed in the wool Nissan fan, but I really like the way they drive. The 1.6 is a little underpowered, but with the right mods can be turned into a screamer. The sr20 powered 2.0L is heaven on wheels though. 

I also understand that the underpinnings are quite similar to the B13, so any mechanical stuff should be in the b13 service manual posted elsewhere on this site


----------



## SteVeDJ (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi, i really appreciate your concern about my topic/problem. The Nissan Sunny N14 2.0 diesel is a good car. The only problem that i found is that it is underpowered. The main causes are mainly due to the car's heavy chassis and body. I was thinking perhaps of making some changes to the engine but i need some professional advice. I'd better not start and make immediate changes without having a professional backup. In your case, there are no diesels in your country so you might not have info to back me up. Well thanks anyway for your concern. About the B13 series mechanical stuff i'll check about that and see if i can find any help. 

If perhaps there are some users who can help me in trying to make some changes to my 2.0litre nissan diesel engine i would really appreciate any help.


----------

